# G220 / UDM / SIM180 vs MG Rover ZR.....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all............:wave:

Well some of you may have seen a recent thread in the showroom by Losi_8_boy:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=156345

Glen and I had been in contact for a long time, sharing some tips and questions with regards to detailing and I had agreed to show Glen hands on what was involved but also for Glen to have a try on a machine himself.........:buffer:

Some prior preparation had been done to Glen's ZR and we had arranged to meet up on a weekend but the weather had been un-kind, so with a shuffle around of some working days we met up during last week when the weather was a lot better..........:thumb:

Glen arrived at the cottage with the car looking as follows:










Nice sunny day as you can see................

Glen's refurbed wheels looking pretty good:














































Some swirling hidden under the dirt:










Nice looking and nice coloured MG ZR in my opinion and after Glen had unloaded his little box of goodies, which I have to say I was very impressed with - little zip-lock bags for each item, we agreed to start the detail and purely concentrate on the paintwork.............:detailer:

*The Detail Process*

As Glen had already attended to the wheels the only thing to really do to them was to rinse them off during the wash process and Glen would then seal up the faces while I was working on the paintwork........:thumb:

The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Zaino Z7, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










So rinsing first:





































Then I foamed the car with some snow foam:



















While the foam dwelled, I attacked the door shuts, boot shut and petrol cap with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:




































































































I then rinsed the car and then re-foamed the car:



















Then I washed the car, wash bucket first:










Washed a few panels:










Then rinsed the Wash Mitt:










Back into the Wash Bucket and washed a few more panels:




























This process was repeated over the whole car and then I rinsed the car:














































Next up was to clay the car, Glen was keen to use some of his items so he broke out his new Sonus Green Clay and some Dodo Juice Born to be Slippy, I hadn't used this product before so happily obliged:










I found that the bottle and trigger didn't spray a large amount onto the area as to what I am used to with the Megs Last Touch, I guess that's also why you dillute Megs Last Touch as I know I use a lot so Glen decided he would help out while I got my own Sonus Green Clay and Megs Last Touch involved:










Check out Glen's fancy knealing matt as well.........:thumb:




























After we had clayed the car it was back onto the pressure washer for a rinse:










With the car in full view of the sun, there was a lot of mess left over from claying so I decided to wash the car again:



















The car then looked as follows:










One final rinse:



















I then applied some Megs Last Touch all over the car and dried the car with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:




























I then taped up with car with some 3M 3434 tape:




























Glen then went around the car sealing up the wheels with some Poorboys Wheel Sealant via an Applicator Pad:










This was then buffed off:










We then started the correction work and as I hadn't worked on a MG Rover before we started the correct way on a Rear Arch with the G220, working with a Megs Finishing Pad and some Menz Final Finish, this as expected did little so then we stepped it up to a Megs Polishing Pad with the same Polish and this removed some defects but not enough, moving to the Menz Intensive Polish this seemed to remove enough so this was refined with the Megs Finishing Pad and some Menz Final Finish........:buffer:

Glen was keen to have a go himself and wanted to work on the bonnet so I set him off working through the combinations using the G220 while I switched over to the UDM:










Safe to say that working in the sun light and trying to capture images is a nightmare so we took little, there were fairly deep RDS marks though and the bonnet was probably the worst panel so slightly frustrating for Glen but nevertheless good experience as sometimes it's not easy. We worked around the car moving from panel to panel and I even managed to get out the SIM180 for a brief spell to try and attend to some of the deeper marks working with some Sonus Polishing Pads and Menz Intensive Polish, granted I haven't got the correct backing plate as yet but I will be ordering something more suitable soon:




























After we had corrected the car to a level that we were happy with, I rinsed the car down to remove all the excess polish:










I then went around the car appying some Megs Last Touch:










Glen was again keen to use some of his items so out with his Eurow Waffle Weave Drying Towel:



















We then discussed about sealants and waxes, I was keen to stick to my faithful Zaino combination but we agreed on some Collinite 476s to add long lasting protection and also for Glen to familiarise himself with the product, it's application and it's results as he intends to invest in some himself:



















While the Collinite was left to dry for a while I then turned my attention to the tasty exhaust on the back of the car with some Autosol and a Microfibre Cloth - Before:










After:










Glen again wanted to use some of his own products, so out with the Megs Endurance Tyre Gel via a Sponge:










By this time we then buffed off the wax:










Finally I went for a Z8 Wipedown:










Glen then attended to all the black trim with some AG Rubber and Plastic Trim via a Sponge:










I then broke out the Megs Glass Cleaner and some Glass Cleaning Cloths:














































*The Results*







































































































































































































Like this sticker:



















Great to finally meet Glen after plenty of conversation on text and PM's, good day had by both of us I think, some testing times with the paintwork correction but hopefully nice for Glen to try a DA and see what he thinks.........:thumb:

Have to say that this is a nicely modified little MG ZR, like the colour and think that the black wheels suit it well, for those of you wondering where the centre caps are, they are on the way, just not available on the day.........

Thanks for making the trip Glen and all the best in your future detailing session.........:thumb:

Comment's good or bad welcome as always...........


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work Si, exhaust gets a extra :thumb:

No flipflops today.................


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Looks mint, good work fellas. Nice wheel colour, complements the car colour really well. Top write-up too. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work as usual Simon :thumb:
no gloves?.. tut-tut  :lol:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Lush ZR there, and as usual a great write up and a great job as usual. Nice to see you sharing your skills aswell.

I bet deep down Glen was hoping Jules would be around to help with the detail :lol:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work guys!


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

cheers simon... :argie: the after results where great and really put some good shine to the paintwork.

loved the whole day and it was great to see the sun out too 

the day after my centre cap badges turned up and i had them on the caps and took a few pics myself :car:


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Call me stupid, How come its got drum brakes at the back ??


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

I guess it must be a 1.4? ZR105 is it?


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

declanswan said:


> Call me stupid, How come its got drum brakes at the back ??





mikehiow said:


> I guess it must be a 1.4? ZR105 is it?


yup its the 1.4.. its getting a new heart just not sure if its 1.6.1.8 or a 2.0 t yet. :driver:

i wont be changing the rear drums anyway just the fronts.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Are you serious?

Braking balance is very important, and is something you are going to be lacking if you fit uprated fronts with very poor rears. 

If it already had discs are the rear, I could understand, but sticking 282s on the front (I presume you'll be going for ZS items?) and leaving substandard drums on the rear is just asking for it. It just seems a bit silly to spend all that time, money and out right effort doing an engine conversion to ignore the rear brakes. 

T16 would be nice, providing you can fit the PG1 with torSen along with it? Probably the cheapest to source, bar the 1.6, which offers little, if any improvement over what you have now.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Great work Si, exhaust gets a extra :thumb:
> 
> No flipflops today.................


Thanks Howard and while the sun was out so was the hat and scarf, it's not quite flip-flop weather just yet..........



-Kev- said:


> nice work as usual Simon :thumb:
> no gloves?.. tut-tut  :lol:


Thanks Kev, to be fair Glen was the one using the top spec gloves on that day, I did little to get my hands dirty this time..........



Ben_ZS said:


> Lush ZR there, and as usual a great write up and a great job as usual. Nice to see you sharing your skills aswell.
> 
> I bet deep down Glen was hoping Jules would be around to help with the detail :lol:


Possibly, as we had to arrange to a day during the week, Jules was busy at work so couldn't help us out..............



losi_8_boy said:


> cheers simon... :argie: the after results where great and really put some good shine to the paintwork.
> 
> loved the whole day and it was great to see the sun out too
> 
> the day after my centre cap badges turned up and i had them on the caps and took a few pics myself :car:


Nice additional pics there mate, like the new wheel centre caps and finishes it off nicely, keep in touch.........:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking good, nice colour combo and finish on the car...much better than my mates old yellow one! :wall:

:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice work

I spy a LCR splitter :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> Nice work
> 
> I spy a LCR splitter :thumb:


They are everywhere........


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice looking car that..grey on black wheels always seems to work well & the black mirrors add a subtle something.

Good days work too chaps:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice si really like that.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Top stuff as usual mate:thumb:

Wheels really suit the car, not usually a fan of dark wheels


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Planet Man said:


> Top stuff as usual mate:thumb:
> 
> Wheels really suit the car, not usually a fan of dark wheels


I think that dark wheels are pretty much a 'marmite' mod but sometimes they can look OK.......:thumb:


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

im thinking about getting my spoiler wrapped in the new 3m carbon fibre wrap and then maybe the mirror covers too, or leave them black.

not sure it would go though???


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

losi_8_boy said:


> im thinking about getting my spoiler wrapped in the new 3m carbon fibre wrap and then maybe the mirror covers too, or leave them black.
> 
> not sure it would go though???


Interesting thought, why not just get the roof and spoiler wrapped in black to match the wheels and the wing mirrors?


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> Interesting thought, why not just get the roof and spoiler wrapped in black to match the wheels and the wing mirrors?


that was a quick reply lol. not sure on the roof, but might work ummm.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

losi_8_boy said:


> that was a quick reply lol. not sure on the roof, but might work ummm.


Black roof's seem to be one of the things to do on the 'DUB' scene anway and have been for a while mate, might be worth a photoshop.......:thumb:


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

had a play with paint but could only do this..???


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

I think with the roof black as well it could well work........


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The black roof would sandwich the silver nicely between the wheels.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

james_death said:


> The black roof would sandwich the silver nicely between the wheels.


I agree. Think that helps the overall balance:thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Its a good job he has had it done then :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

james_death said:


> The black roof would sandwich the silver nicely between the wheels.


HOLY THREAD REVIVAL...........:lol:



Pandy said:


> Its a good job he has had it done then :thumb:


Pics?


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Im sure he wont mind (blaming you if he does )

Looks awesome if you ask me!


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

cracking results


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Lol cheers mate... Yes both spoiler and roof wrapped now in matte black. And waiting for my new wheels. This is my 105 I have a 160 now in same colour.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, looks very smart :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice work as usual


----------



## o0damo0o (Feb 15, 2011)

nice :buffer:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

great work as usual


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Cracking job! Lovely car too


----------

